# Schotten 2010



## Hanoi Hustler (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute am 30. ist es wieder so weit. Wollte normalerweise die 90km angehen, hab mich leider doch für dei 45km entschieden wegen winterbedingtem Trainingsrückstandes. Hoffe sie haben die nervige Stausituation nach ca.3km unter Kontrolle gebracht das bringt einen bei so einem kleinen Feld immer etwas runter. Ansonsten eine schöne Veranstaltung und auch wenn es momentan nicht so aussieht rechne ich mit tollem Wetter, das haben wir uns verdient. Also viel Spaß und bis dann
Gruß Chris


----------



## mtbmarcus (21. Mai 2010)

Hab mich auch mal für die 45km angemeldet. Wie ist die Strecke so? Hauptsächlich Schotter?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanoi Hustler (22. Mai 2010)

Viel Forstautobahn, ein paar schöne Trails und schöne Natur. Etwas anspruchsvoller könnte die Bodenbeschaffenheit das Ganze machen, da es ja viel geregnet hat in letzter Zeit. Aber eine schöne kleine Veranstaltung. Gruß Chris


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Mai 2010)

Also wahrscheinlich vergleichbar mit Kellerwald. Das paßt schon. Ich gehöre sowieso eher zu den "Drückern". Außerdem sieht es wettertechnisch für die nächste Woche nicht ganz so gut aus. Da ist mir Forstautobahn lieber.

Gruß & Danke
Marcus


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Mai 2010)

Fährt außer mir keiner mit

Wetter sieht ja nicht so toll aus. Wie sieht es denn aktuell auf der Strecke aus. Irgendwelche Locals die dazu etwas sagen können?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (27. Mai 2010)

Wohne zwar 40km entfernt, aber als ich heute mal in die Richtung gefahren bin ging es einigermaßen im Wald. Teilweise etwas schlammig, jedoch nur wenig extreme Sachen. Am Sa soll es ja auch trocken sein, so das es mit Nobby, Mountainking oder ähnlichem gut zu fahren sein sollte. 
Kann mir vielleicht noch mal jemand die Startzeiten nennen, ich kann die Ausschreibung leider nicht öffnen.
Bis dann


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Mai 2010)

Mittelstrecke 45Km 10.30Uhr
Langstrecke 90Km  10.00Uhr

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (28. Mai 2010)

ah sehr gut, wie letztes Jahr. Vielen dank und wünsche dir und allen anderen ein schönes und sturzfreies Rennen (war mir letztes Jahr nicht vergönnt). Bis dann


----------



## Moorlog (28. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich fahr am So auch mit.

45km hab ich mich gemeldet!

Mmh was meint ihr, bin als noch am überlegen ob ich den RoRo hinten runter schmeiße und lieber nen MK drauf ziehe.
Hier im Rodgau regnet es heute schon wieder in Strömen, soll für So nicht wirklich besser werden.
Da war ja letztes Jahr so nen Stück mit böse wurzeln, das wird denk ich mal bös aufgeweicht sein dieses Jahr.


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (28. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube auf nassen Wurzeln geben sich die beiden Reifen nichts. Du könntest ja ein bischen mit dem Reifendruck runtergehen, erhöht aber das Pannenrisiko. Na ja, das Meiste ist ja Forstweg und das andere schafft man schon irgendwie.


----------



## mtbmarcus (28. Mai 2010)

Vorne RoRo 2,25 und hinten RaceKing 2,2
Wird schon irgendwie gehen. Sieht aber wettertechnisch wirklich nicht gut aus Schade, paßt aber zu diesem Frühjahr/Sommer.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brndch (28. Mai 2010)

Is der Trailanteil so hoch? fahr bereits mit Sommerbereifung und die bleibt a drauf. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt!
Wird wohl so weiter regenen. Schade
Viel Spaß und Viel Erfolg!

Gruß


----------



## drivingghost (29. Mai 2010)

technisch eine der einfachen strecken, jedoch nicht langweilig und schön ist es dort auch. 

ich bin nicht mehr sicher, ob an den futterstellen flaschen oder becher gereicht werden, weiß jemand die antwort?


----------



## 4l3x (29. Mai 2010)

da der Marathon von "Roßbacher" unterstützt wird, kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie wieder Flaschen reichen. Genauso wie die letzten 2 Jahre.


----------



## drivingghost (29. Mai 2010)

danke.


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (30. Mai 2010)

Wird ne schöne Schlammschlacht. bis dann


----------



## mtbmarcus (30. Mai 2010)

Bin zwar hingefahren. Habe es mir aber dann geschenkt. Es hat wie aus Eimern geregnet. Irgendwie kann ich mich bei dem Wetter nicht mehr so richtig motivieren. Bin dann zum Hohenrodzkopf gefahren um zu sehen wie es dort aussieht. Die Jungs waren dort nach ca. 10km schon richtig schön eingesaut. Außerdem hat es da oben bei ca. 8° auch noch richtig geweht und war sehr neblig.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norbert 36 (30. Mai 2010)

@ Markus,
ich bin es gefahren.... es war ne Schlammschlacht, die Abfahrten waren mehr geschliddert als gefahren. Allerdings hat es eine halbe Stunde vor der Startaufstellung aufgehört zu regnen. Also schnell warmgefahren und los... das einziege was wirklich kacke war sind die jetzt noch brennenden Augen, da man ab Km 30 trotz "wischen" nicht mehr durch die Brille schauen konnte. Dann hat sich schon mächtig viel Dreck in den Augen gesammelt....
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (30. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter war ja ok aber der Boden hatte  extrem unter den Regenfällen der letzten Nacht gelitten. Hochachtung habe ich vor den Leuten die sich heute 2 Runden gegeben haben und dann noch kalt duschen mussten. Aber das ist Radsport und was uns nicht umbringt...
Nächstes Jahr werde ich jedoch das Wetter etwas besser im Auge behalten und kurzfristiger melden. Feuchte Trails sind ja ok aber das waren heute teilweise Flüsse durch die man fahren musste. 
Ciao Chris


----------



## Norbert 36 (30. Mai 2010)

Da hast Du wohl recht...


----------



## brndch (30. Mai 2010)

Ja so ähnlich schaute ich auch aus;-)
Hätte mir für die tolle veranstaltung auch besseres wetter gewünscht.
Zum Glück hatte es vor dem Start aufgehört zu regnen und es war für die verhältnisse doch ganz annehmbar.
Nur die Reifen rollten irrgendwie garned.
Gruß


----------



## mtbmarcus (31. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube meine Entscheidung nicht zu starten war wirklich richtig. Nachdem ich gestern zu hause war hab ich mich total bescheiden gefühlt. Leichte Übelkeit, Kopfschmerzen, Beine wie Gummi und einfach nur Müde. Heute fühle ich mich fast wieder gut. Gibt schon komische Tage

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Moorlog (31. Mai 2010)

Gude,

also ich bin es auch gefahren!
Böse Schlammschlacht, wie zu erwarten bei dem Wetter.

Wenn ich da welche mit RR oder noch schlimmeren Reifen am Start gesehen habe, die werden sich noch schlimmer gequält haben als ich. 
War ein böses geschlider.
Ne heiße Dusche wäre danach wäre geil gewesen, aber wo hat man das schon.  In der Dusche war ja dann auch schon der halbe Wald. 
Und bei der Feuerwehr war langes Schlange stehen um zu mindestens den groben Drecks ab zu spritzen. Was ein Glück hab ich nen Fahrradträger, ins Auto wollte ich es echt nicht reinpacken. 

Meinen Glückwünsch an alle die sich durch gekämpft haben.
War auf alle Fälle ne gut organisierte Veranstaltung.


----------



## Toni172 (31. Mai 2010)

Hi Moorlog,

ich bin RaRa 2,25 hinten und RoRo 2,25 vorne gefahren, war doch ideal. hatte nie Probleme mit dem Grip. Etwas mehr bums in den Beinen bei den Bodenverhältnissen hätte mir mehr geholfen. Und die Sicht war bescheiden. Bin Kontaktlinsen träger, da ist es mit Dreck in den Augen eher suboptimal. Ich hatte gestern den ganzen Abend Augenbrennen mit gelben Schleim in den Augenwinkeln. Heute geht es zum Glück wieder. 
Die Veranstaltung ist wie jedes Jahr super.


----------



## Moorlog (31. Mai 2010)

Hi Toni

also ich hatte den RoRo hinten und vorne nen NN drauf und hätte mir Streckenweise berghoch doch etwas mehr Grip gewünscht.

War alles fahrbar damit, nur frisst halt Körner wenn es hinten als durchdreht.
Aber hast recht, mehr Power in den Beinen hätte das auch wet gemacht.

Sonst war es ne tolle Veranstaltung hast recht und der Feuerwehr hab ich vorgeschlagen zum nächsten Jahr mehr Rohre zum Fahrrad putzen mit zu bringen.  war ja schon ne lange Schlange.


----------



## randi (31. Mai 2010)

Hatte die Rennsommerbereifung Conti RaceKing v/h drauf. Hatte auch genug Druck in den Beinen konnte den aber wegen rutschenden Reifen nicht umsetzen. Mir hat es sehr oft das Voderrad weggezogen. Bei der Abfahrt vom HRK runter habe ich mich auch noch abgelegt. Zum Glück ist mir außer Prellungen und kleinen Kratzern nichts pasiert.


----------



## werrabike (31. Mai 2010)

War gestern zum ersten mal in Schotten dabei.
Mit mit RR 2.25 vorne und RR 2.1 hinten gestartet, hat sich dann doch als ziemlich blöde Entscheidung gezeigt 
Wenn es nur feucht ist, geht das ganze ja noch, aber bei dem ganzen Matsch und dem Zusetzen der Reifen, war es schon alles sehr anstrengend... zu guter letzt hatte ich dann noch einen Platten 2 km vor Schluss, konnte schon die Moderation aus´m Ziel hören 
Bis auf das Wetter wirklich ein gutes Rennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (31. Mai 2010)

werrabike schrieb:


> War gestern zum ersten mal in Schotten dabei.
> Mit mit RR 2.25 vorne und RR 2.1 hinten gestartet, hat sich dann doch als ziemlich blöde Entscheidung gezeigt
> Wenn es nur feucht ist, geht das ganze ja noch, aber bei dem ganzen Matsch und dem Zusetzen der Reifen, war es schon alles sehr anstrengend... zu guter letzt hatte ich dann noch einen Platten 2 km vor Schluss, konnte schon die Moderation aus´m Ziel hören
> Bis auf das Wetter wirklich ein gutes Rennen...



Sehe ich genauso, RR und RaceKing fahren sich im Matsch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Norbert 36 (12. August 2010)

Hi Leut´s,
ich hab da mal ne ganz andere Frage. Hat jemand von Euch bei der Fa. Masch Foto, die ja auf der Strecke waren Bilder gekauft ? 
Ich habe nämlich vor 3 Wochen die Kohle gezahlt und nix passiert, keine Antwort auf Mails und keiner geht ans Telefon... schon komisch.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Moorlog (12. August 2010)

Ja hab ich gemacht und auch geliefert bekommen!

Ging alles ganz zügig.

Hast mal bei denen angefragt?


----------



## Norbert 36 (13. August 2010)

Moorlog schrieb:


> Ja hab ich gemacht und auch geliefert bekommen!
> 
> Ging alles ganz zügig.
> 
> Hast mal bei denen angefragt?




Hab vor ner Woche ne Mail geschickt ... nix keine Reaktion.
Ich versuch seit Tagen auf der Handynummer anzurufen, da geht keiner hin. 

Wie gesagt, jetzt sind es schon 3 Wochen her.... merkwürdig ???


----------



## Kastel67 (28. Mai 2011)

Moin,

kurze Frage. Haben die in Schotten noch Flaschen in den Verpflegungsstelle?? Rosbacher hängt da doch mit drinnen.

Gruß k67


----------



## Hanoi Hustler (28. Mai 2011)

Kann mich nicht genau erinnern, aber ich meine da gab es die letzten Jahre nie Flaschen.
Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.


----------



## Kastel67 (29. Mai 2011)

Also es gab Flaschen. Rosbacher. 

Ansonsten super Veranstaltung mit viel Staub.


----------



## Moorlog (29. Mai 2011)

Schöne Veranstaltung, trotz das die Duschen nen halben Marathon entfernt waren.


----------



## Kastel67 (29. Mai 2011)

Moorlog schrieb:


> Schöne Veranstaltung, trotz das die Duschen nen halben Marathon entfernt waren.




Aber dafür waren sie kalt ... das gleicht sich aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moorlog (30. Mai 2011)

Stimmt und hatte was von nem ganz ganz leichten Regen!


----------



## alex80 (30. Mai 2011)

Einen ausführlichen Rennbericht gibt es unter folgendem Link auf meiner Website:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=59


Viel Spaß beim Lesen,
Alex


----------



## herr.gigs (31. Mai 2011)

Servus Alex!
ich bin mit euch bis KM 50 gefahren  und die restlich 40km dann alleine. Mein linker Schalthebel hatte schon im Vorfeld Probleme gemacht, deshalb musste ich das ganze Rennen auf dem großen Blatt fahren - am Ende hat mir der Bumms gefehlt...

Finde es eine feine Sache, dass ihr nicht verbissen ins Ziel gesprintet seit, kommt leider nicht oft vor. Viel Erfolg bei der CC-DM!

Gruß Michael


----------

